# Is grass deterioration really THAT bad?  Could it even be good?



## nnsfa (Jun 26, 2016)

YES.

Here's why I love grass deterioration:

Realism
Pretty paths
Makes the world feel less plain
Works as sort of a heatmap for walking

"But it's annoying when you don't want it to happen!"
Sure, but is it really that noticeable?  Even when it is, it's interesting.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2016)

I think it could be good if that's the look your going for, but idk how often you run rather than walk in the game but it wasn't for several months that I learned that grass deterioration was a thing and I ran everywhere and it's absolutely noticeable.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jun 27, 2016)

I guess it depends on how you want your town to look. I personally don't like the look of mud over the look of grass, nor do I like the sound it makes when you run over mud. Even if you like grass deterioration, it's really hard to maintain the look of natural paths if you don't play absolutely every day.


----------



## Crona (Jun 27, 2016)

i would like it better if it were easier to control. it takes a lot of effort to get the natural dirt paths, but easier for grass deterioration to spread in places where you don't want it to be. also the grass deterioration in city folk was horrible. i didn't know about it and my town ended up looking like an absolute desert.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't see how it can serve as a path unless you walk in the literal same direction step-for-step every day.


----------



## Mints (Jun 27, 2016)

It's good for natural paths, etc. It looks really natural and nice on certain seasons, but depending on the town theme/look you are going for, it can be a real pesk.


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

Well, I guess I never really thought about it. Some people like it and some don't it seems. It's easy enough to avoid doing, I have without even really trying. Honestly I think it looks kind of nice in certain places.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 27, 2016)

I want dirt paths, so it's good for that. Otherwise I don't like it at all, it's super annoying. Specially when it comes to plot resetting and getting massive dirt patches, no thankyou.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 27, 2016)

Feh. Couldn't care less. Running's the only way to get to places faster.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 28, 2016)

I guess it's ok here and there, but I don't really like it. It's ok in City Folk, I suppose, but in New Leaf it blends in too much with the actual grass and looks ugly in that game, in my opinion.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 29, 2016)

I would always run over the patch of grass outside my character's house from entering and exiting the house. It didn't take long for me to notice that the patch of grass began to deteriorate and it became more noticeable as I continued to run. Personally, I don't particularly like the look of mud and as for paths I tend to go for the pattern option. Patterns offer a more vibrant colour to the town and I have the pleasure of colour coordinating my flowers to match the path.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 29, 2016)

lol i used to be SOOO bothered by it but tbh now i just feel like if i didnt want my grass to turn into dirt i could tt it away.


----------



## Discord (Jun 29, 2016)

Well I use Grass Deterioration to my advantage by making dirt paths out of it.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 29, 2016)

It's not a big deal to me. I love looking at the natural towns with the dirt paths. It takes forever, but props to them. Personally, I'm not going to try it but I don't mind it. I use paths so I don't notice much grass deterioration, because I usually only walk on the paths.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 30, 2016)

I agree with some of your points, but I just don't like it personally. For me it makes my town look barren and more like a desert and I just don't like it to look like that as i'd rather have it look more lively. I'm struggling with grass deterioration right now and I'm really not a fan of it. Although I have paths laid down, the grass that was once on top of that path has deteriorated and it just makes my path look messy and less orderly. I prefer to have everything orderly and nice. Overall it just looks really ugly to me in game and it doesn't help that my path is two tiles with a space in between for clovers. I just wish there was an option to have grass deterioration on/off. I'd rather not have to stop playing in order to have my grass grow back because I just can't risk having one of my favorites move out.


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

Grass deterioration is okay, I don't mind it. I cover it with flowers to make it look natural. But what I absolutely hate about it is when it appears for houses. The shape just annoys me, and it doesn't look natural. It shouldn't look very natural, it's a house, but c'mon.


----------



## ShudderSails (Jul 6, 2016)

I used to be super upset by grass deterioration but then I realized "Meh, it's more trouble to keep up with it so whatever" I think you just have to learn to love/ignore it. It can be super annoying though if you want a pretty green town.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 6, 2016)

I don't like grass deterioration it just makes your town feel like is a desert with no grass and all dirt. I hope they remove it in the next game or find a way to control it.


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 19, 2016)

I hate it. It's better in New Leaf than it was in City Folk, but good god, stop wearing down so fast, even if I only go over it once a week, last more than 3 weeks will you??


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I suppose it depends on what kind of town you're going for. In the one side of my town I was quite desperate for grass deterioration. But since I was cycling all the time the grass would keep growing back. Now I had to settle for some natural looking grass paths and keep running on them in hopes that I can eventually get a dirty path underneath.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 23, 2016)

i think its just the color people dislike. it got much less colorful in NL.


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 23, 2016)

I've honestly never really noticed grass deterioration until someone brought it up. I also think I noticed when I wanted to put down paths and the spots in front of my house were deteriorated. Even then I didn't really care and I think it just grows back sometimes if you don't worry about it so much.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't really know how I feel about it. I kind of have OCD about it and whenever I see a patch of it it makes me feel uncomfortable D:. Although I'm teaching myself to just deal with it and it doesn't really matter!


----------



## buniichu (Aug 2, 2016)

Well, for my opinion, grass determination is not really that bad, because you don't really need to put custom paths that will take soo long to put on the ground and repeats over over! If u can see what i'm saying, reply back!


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 8, 2016)

nnsfa said:


> "But it's annoying when you don't want it to happen!"
> *Sure, but is it really that noticeable*? .



It definitely was in City Folk after three days of play.






It CAN be good though as New Leaf demonstrates, but we need options. The option to turn it on/off or alter the rate at which it decays are needed.


----------



## Mints (Aug 8, 2016)

i personally like it because i use a lot of natural paths around my town


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't mind it. Though I definitely didn't like the deterioration rate in CF, NL is much better. I don't have paths at all in either of my towns, and I run practically everywhere unless visiting someone else's town.

I can see why people don't like the way the grass deteriorates, but I personally prefer the touch of realism it gives. In real life if you walk back and forth over the same grass in your backyard every day, it won't take 3 weeks for the wear to begin to show lol!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Aug 9, 2016)

I like the concept but feel the implementation could be better. New Leaf is a step in the right direction but there should be direct control over it. At the very least an option to switch it on and off.


----------

